# BNR32 arrived in Austria



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally my dream came true :squintdan

Since I was 14, I was a fan of Japanese sports cars and thanks to Gran Turismo, I got to know the GTR. A few years later, I saw my first BNR32 in flesh during a holiday in Italy (actually the car was from the UK).

For me the GTR has always been the ultimate Japanese sports car and a kind of unicorn and it was my biggest dream of owning one someday...

... and last Friday was my day. I picked up my first BNR32 at the port in Brmerhaven Germany.
The car is in absolutely top condition and more I'm than satisfied with it. Without any noteworthy rust or wear and technically absolut flawless. I drove it home, all the 1000km back to Linz Austria, without any incident. No leaking, no smoke, no oil pressure problems nothing. It's just like new. 


Some of you might know the car from prior threads:

That was the car when I bought it:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117539-r32-gtr-34gtr-rear-spoiler.html


And this was it after some little modifications:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120172-white-r32-abflug-before-after.html


And finally at its new home (first ride out after a little clean up):






































I have to thank Miguel and Matty from Newera Imports who sourced me this wonderful GTR and made my biggest dream come true :clap::clap::clap:

Thank you :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

These guys are really top notch and I'd buy the cars they source again and again as they are of highest quality!

To be honest, I was a little scared at the beginning, as you buy a cat in the bag and there are ways to make a crappy car look good on a photo, apart from that you pay a lot of money to someone you didn't know and who lives in a country far away, but I favored them and I haven't regret it. I wrote a hell lot of E-mails with Miguel and Matty and they honestly answered all my questions, kept me informed about how things were working out on my car and they went into all my wishes and made them possible.

Even now after I got the car, they stay in contact with me and provide any help if needed. And that's what I really appreciate :thumbsup:

So if somebody is reading this and is on the lookout for a top quality Jap import, I can just advise to contact Newera Imports and I promise you won't regret :smokin:

Cheers

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Leo your welcome
it looks really smart!

i love white R32s!

you have some extremely rare parts on your car, (abflug) and the nismo intercooler, carbon intercooler surround, as well as the limited edition Nismo LMGT4s!!

Bee*R did a good job with your car too

enjoy it


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Mate, that looks HAWT!!!  Carbon lip and slight body mods make it look brilliant!! Enjoy...


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thats a lovely 32 you have there Leo, I can see why you are so happy with it. Good luck with it and hope it brings you many miles of joy, I know my 32 does.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new car.
Looks awesome.
Really liked it with the R34 wing though.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Very very sexy R32 there!


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

You need to lower your car and the rims look too big.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats with one of the best R32's I've ever seen, you don't need too change anything on that beauty! :clap:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Stunning car. You can't go far wrong with Newera.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all your kind words :bowdown1:

And I'll guard her jealously!

The only mods that will be done...

... more power


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice. Such a good move on the spoiler....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG I just found your car Leo!!! She's a stunner!

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Will post up some new pics in spring after a little service and some minor mods 

Leo


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

nen wirklich schönen sky haste dir da geholt

ein traum


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's sort of going against what everyone in this thread has said, but I think it need something on the rear bumper to bring it down a bit i.e. some spats so it's not such a sudden chang in height from the side skirts.

But still, absolutly amazing R32 you own.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

@ lulatsch

Danke und Grüße nach Hamburg 

@LiamGTR

I have an Abflug CF rear diffusor fitted, but you hardly can see it on the pics. Spats where fitted when I bought the car, but they where removed in Japan upon my request as I didn't like them

Leo


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh i am so jealous :-D Lucky guy its great when a dream come true, i am still loving my one year and half later they are awesome cars. When done to matty and newera for a stunning car.


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful mate! Looks awesome....... white for the win


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

one sweet R32! Damn


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Goregous car. If i had a 32, that's how i'd want it to look.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone :bowdown1:



Huy said:


> Goregous car. If i had a 32, that's how i'd want it to look.


Huy, let me know when you wanna swap


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha. I'd love to have both!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Huy said:


> Haha. I'd love to have both!


Me too


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice! Do you wanna try to register it in austria or is it just a track tool?


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

very clean indeed, I saw your car upon searches of different looking r32's before I purchased mine, i actually saved the pics with the r34 wings...definitely a clean car!

congrats!!! 326 r32 ftw:chuckle:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning R32 in every possible way, very tasteful modded and so clean, me like!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Michicop said:


> Nice! Do you wanna try to register it in austria or is it just a track tool?


I've alrready registered the car 2 months ago 

It's just stored now in my Garage as I'll only use it in summer as weekend toy, for some meetings and some track days.

Besides this, it actually recieves a full service and some minor mods for the upcoming season 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful car dude.
I can't wait until my car is back together and looking as good as yours.
Do what Nissan intended for the car and enjoy driving it!

Justin


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet motor mate


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys :bowdown1:



Tarmac Attack said:


> Do what Nissan intended for the car and enjoy driving it!
> 
> Justin



That's exactely what I want to do (as soons as the weather is fine again) :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

I think we have to get in contact somehow! I always wanted to have a registered R32 GTR in austria, but everybody told me that it´s not possible because of emissions. 
Nice ride btw, I have to examine it personally asap...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Michicop said:


> everybody told me that it´s not possible because of emissions.


Thats the big problem in Austria :chairshot

People here are just talking way too much about things they don't have a clue about and you shouldn't believe everything you here from self-appointed experts when it's about Jap performance cars (guess you know who I'm talking about here in Austria, I just don't want to state names).

Going into detail would be a bit too much now but you can visit me if you want and then we can have a nice long chat about the whole GTR issue here in Austria.

Where are you from???

Leo


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice car!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very good looking


----------

